# Nintendo 3DS Direct Coming on Thursday, Sept. 1



## BurningDesire (Aug 30, 2016)

3DS DIRECT. 3DS. i was so hyped. Then i read 3DS


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 30, 2016)

So it's about Pokemon, since there's nothing else that's noteworthy coming out.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 30, 2016)

I guess more Alola forms to come then?


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 30, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> So it's about Pokemon, since there's nothing else that's noteworthy coming out.



Well considering when its just about Pokemon, they just have what are called Pokemon directs, I'm betting Pokemon will get a brief mention with a little bit of new info, but they'll probably show off some brand new yet to be announced 3DS games as well.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Aug 30, 2016)

So... according to google, the only first-party IPs Nintendo has upcoming for the near future are Pokémon Sun and Moon and the new Mario Party. Give Nintendo's infamy for not listening to fans, I'm gonna think they're going to talk about Mario Party.


----------



## BurningDesire (Aug 30, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> So... according to google, the only first-party IPs Nintendo has upcoming for the near future are Pokémon Sun and Moon and the new Mario Party. Give Nintendo's infamy for not listening to fans, I'm gonna think they're going to talk about Mario Party.


No. Please no. I love mario party and all but I need my daily dose of Sun and Moon.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 30, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> So... according to google, the only first-party IPs Nintendo has upcoming for the near future are Pokémon Sun and Moon and the new Mario Party. Give Nintendo's infamy for not listening to fans, I'm gonna think they're going to talk about Mario Party.



Is it hard to believe that they'll announce some entirely new 3DS games?  Not like there is some sort of precedence for that kind of thing with these directs...


----------



## ploggy (Aug 30, 2016)

New 2DS XL Announced?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Aug 30, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Is it hard to believe that they'll announce some entirely new 3DS games?  Not like there is some sort of precedence for that kind of thing with these directs...


Yes. The 3DS is on it's way out to make place for the NX. I don't think Nintendo will release any noteworthy new 3DS games aside from what is currently upcoming.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 30, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Yes. The 3DS is on it's way out to make place for the NX. I don't think Nintendo will release any noteworthy new 3DS games aside from what is currently upcoming.



Lets be real the 3DS still probably has a solid 2 years of life left in it.  The NX is not guaranteed to replace the 3DS, I'm sure Nintendo is going to treat it the same way they treated the GBA when the DS was first released.  Supporting it for another couple of years while watching to see if the DS took off or not, once it did, then they felt comfortable letting that hardware die.  The NX is meant to combine both tiers of portable and console gaming, Nintendo hasn't been just a one tier company pretty much ever.  That's a huge step to take, and they absolutely aren't going to just kill off both tiers at once instantly, they're going to make sure the new hardware does indeed catch on before pulling the plug on the 3DS.  Of course there are still new yet to be revealed 3DS games in development.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2016)

Was hoping for something to get excited about, then I read it's only for the 3DS. I'll pass.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 30, 2016)

*HYPE*


----------



## XDel (Aug 30, 2016)

If a traditional Kid Icarus or a traditional Metroid (without map that says,"go here, exploration is boring"), then I don't think there is much that could possibly excite me at this point, except maybe another 3D Land.


----------



## DDTarZan (Aug 30, 2016)

>Galaxy skinned n3DS announced
>Super Mario Galaxy 3D confirmed

Or not, I don't really care.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 30, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> 3DS DIRECT. 3DS. i was so hyped. Then i read 3DS


Why this, WHY THIS


----------



## mustafag32g (Aug 30, 2016)

Please let there be a new 3d mario game ! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## endoverend (Aug 30, 2016)

"NX will not be discussed or revealed in this broadcast." They've been saying this every announcement for a year now lol


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 30, 2016)

endoverend said:


> "NX will not be discussed or revealed in this broadcast." They've been saying this every announcement for a year now lol


I literally shouted yes when I saw the headline, but then "3DS" X.X


----------



## JustAKirby (Aug 30, 2016)

Am  I the only one here who is looking forward to possible new info about Azure Striker Gunvolt 2?
Seriously though, I was hype for any kind of direct at this point


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 30, 2016)

lets see 3ds games that are coming...

Pokemon
Dragon Quest VII (maybe DQVIII)
Sonic Boom
Yo-Kai Watch
Mario Party
Indies


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 30, 2016)

Pikmin and Splatoon 3DS games please.  (haha I'm not holding my breath at all on that)


----------



## mustafag32g (Aug 30, 2016)

Wouldn't it be awesome if we got a mario galaxy for the 3ds ? 

IMAGINE all the bright colors on this handheld! PLEASE NINTENDO!!!!!


----------



## ultimatetemper (Aug 30, 2016)

My bet: Inazuma Eleven GO Galaxy European release date.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 30, 2016)

stopped reading at 3DS


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 30, 2016)

oh cool!


----------



## nooby89 (Aug 30, 2016)

New firmware appears, the 12.0.0 !
LoL.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 30, 2016)

Nintendo better not Disappoint.
Sept. 1st is my birthsday


----------



## Blue (Aug 30, 2016)

So exited to pirate, I mean buy some more games.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 30, 2016)

Seriously why is Nintendo holding out on NX info you would think that they would want to get people hyped for NX.


----------



## Leo121 (Aug 30, 2016)

Price cut for 3DS if this rumor from NeoGaf is true.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 30, 2016)

Boooooring.
Give me NX or something new.


----------



## appleburger (Aug 30, 2016)

Possibility of a final 3ds model with a price cut to the other models?
Maybe with a different menu as a sort of precursor to the NX?

*edit That neogaff leak also mentions a new big budget code named "N-Stars" game, which would HAVE to be an amiibo focused, skylanders style game.  That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 30, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Boooooring.
> Give me NX or something new.



Ikr


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 30, 2016)

NX at TGS 2016. I called it  Xp


----------



## GamerUnity (Aug 30, 2016)

Nintendo Direct in a nutshell (without me having seen one, even in youtube)

*Pokemon, oh look, new Alolan forms
(Clap, clap)
*Dragon Quest, hippie kay-yay
(Clap, clap)
Etc.

Drumroll********
Metroid.....(Hype Intensifies)
Metroid Puzzles....


Although, I would want Dragon Quest, and at least a 3d remake of Metroid.


----------



## DKB (Aug 30, 2016)

if a new 2d metroid was announced

i'd shit


----------



## GamerUnity (Aug 30, 2016)

DKB said:


> if a new 2d metroid was announced
> 
> i'd shit



Imagine that with beautiful 3d and organism-causing soundtracks.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 30, 2016)

It'll just be a round of begging for people to buy Metroid Prime Federation Force, drip-feeding the Pokemon fans a few new Alolan forms to splooge over on YouTube, trying to make the galaxy pattern N3DS seem like a big deal, and a quick reminder that Dragon Quest and the new Phoenix Wright are out soon.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 30, 2016)

I see the new strategy for the NX is to not talk about at all until release day...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 30, 2016)

Can we consider anything at this point not news worthy until they start talking about the NX? Not to sound mean or disrespectful to the news team, i appreciate the constant updates, but i mean do we want to know about 3DS games or NX information?


----------



## plasma (Aug 30, 2016)

What a lovely birthday present from Nintendo  
Gonna get older AND find new stuff out. Pretty rad.


----------



## SushiKing (Aug 30, 2016)

Golden Sun 4 PLEASE!


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 30, 2016)

FUCK! I'm so damn tired of 3DS this generation. Everything they do is 3DS focused! Seriously, it's about to be holiday season soon and they cant even toss us a surprise bone for Wii U gamers?!?! Screw you, Nintendo!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 30, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> FUCK! I'm so damn tired of 3DS this generation. Everything they do is 3DS focused! Seriously, it's about to be holiday season soon and they cant even toss us a surprise bone for Wii U gamers?!?! Screw you, Nintendo!


Well when their system is doing well why would they focus on something else that isn't? Would you be trying to focus on something that already made bad impression or start out fresh with something hoping to be better and focus on what is sucessful in the mean time?

Is no doubt the wii u will be recorded in history as one of the black sheep consoles of the gaming industry. But they are making decisions that would be logical in their eyes.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well when their system is doing well why would they focus on something else that isn't? Would you be trying to focus on something that already made bad impression or start out fresh with something hoping to be better and focus on what is sucessful in the mean time?
> 
> Is no doubt the wii u will be recorded in history as one of the black sheep consoles of the gaming industry. But they are making decisions that would be logical in their eyes.



I get your POV and I figured someone would say something similar but there are 20-ish million Wii U owners. They don't need to give us a whole Nintendo Direct but something small is better than nothing. Sure we have new Paper Mario and Zelda titles. Give us more footage or make a footnote about the new DLC for Fast Racing NEO. Hell, even some price drop mentions or new bundles would be nice. I get that we might not get new games from Nintendo but there are a few things to talk about.


----------



## Harsky (Aug 30, 2016)

My predictions:

More New 3DS limited edition bundles 
Pokemon Gold/Silver on VC
Let's talk some more about Rhythm Heaven 3DS
INDIE GAMES INDIE GAMES INDIE GAMES
More Amiibos
GBA/Turbo Grafx VC only on New 3DS
More Pokemon Sun/Moon teasers

I'm going to get my hopes up a bit and hope now is a good time for them to announce a new Warioland game.


----------



## mustafag32g (Aug 30, 2016)

If they seriously just talk about already announced games, then this is crap Nintendo!! 

Get your ass together


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 30, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> I get your POV and I figured someone would say something similar but there are 20-ish million Wii U owners. They don't need to give us a whole Nintendo Direct but something small is better than nothing. Sure we have new Paper Mario and Zelda titles. Give us more footage or make a footnote about the new DLC for Fast Racing NEO. Hell, even some price drop mentions or new bundles would be nice. I get that we might not get new games from Nintendo but there are a few things to talk about.


I know what you mean, I am disappointed i spent over $350 on a pre order for day one purchase only to see price drops for the deluxe console and no Nintendo ambassador like compensation for it. I do own a 4 year old wii u that still works gladly. Yes it has a fair share of disappointing factors like lack of games or accessable features i hoped to have. (Game pad can play wii games and Gamecube support or VC games Or HD collections) I do also wish there was things you mention like discounts for the games and such. There is a few games i wanted to try out but i usually need a %50 or more discount to consider buying the game, aside from the constant flood of indie games while some are worth it. 

Were consumeser and we have some bad vibes with the two sides of company merchant provider and customer consumer. One is the constant exploits that does impact the consoles and sales themself. While the sales of the console was not really directly responsible of exploits, is the fact that their lack of attention to the wii u made it what it is. We all know that If new exploits such as "The back up loader" is made for anything, console sales will be boosted while game sales drop. The problem is the fact that there wasn't enough people buying the games to show them it was something they liked. 

While i buy my games based on entertainment, quality and ammount of content it has, not many games were of that status to me. Second thing is lack of exlusive things. I assume everyone bought wii u for games like bayonetta 2, mario kart 8, smash bros, and super mario maker or splatoon (just a guess) But then when stuff like what happend to rayman legends "exclusive for wii u" only to be delayed to go multiplatform harms the system. Without enough exlcusive content for it, that made the things happen which is unfortunate since i don't think it was bad with the gameplay but the under powered performance that other companies was looking forward to using when making their games.

Hopefully things will change with the NX but is still no excuse with the wii u, I agree that people pay money for it and are not getting the support in this current time. A huge sale would be somewhat okay least for to get something out of it, or a general price reduction.


----------



## Trolling (Aug 30, 2016)

Nintendo will now announce the New New Nintendo 3DS and the New New Nintendo 3DS XL.
The first exclusive game will be Pokemon Supernova.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I know what you mean, I am disappointed i spent over $350 on a pre order for day one purchase only to see price drops for the deluxe console and no Nintendo ambassador like compensation for it. I do own a 4 year old wii u that still works gladly. Yes it has a fair share of disappointing factors like lack of games or accessable features i hoped to have. (Game pad can play wii games and Gamecube support or VC games Or HD collections) I do also wish there was things you mention like discounts for the games and such. There is a few games i wanted to try out but i usually need a %50 or more discount to consider buying the game, aside from the constant flood of indie games while some are worth it.
> 
> Were consumeser and we have some bad vibes with the two sides of company merchant provider and customer consumer. One is the constant exploits that does impact the consoles and sales themself. While the sales of the console was not really directly responsible of exploits, is the fact that their lack of attention to the wii u made it what it is. We all know that If new exploits such as "The back up loader" is made for anything, console sales will be boosted while game sales drop. The problem is the fact that there wasn't enough people buying the games to show them it was something they liked.
> 
> ...



I like your post. lemme take things a little further and then end my thought. Nintendo has lost the ability or maybe just the sheer will to "fake it". Last gen when it was Wii vs PS3/360, Nintendo faked it like their life depended on it. It was basically, "yeah, we know our graphics suck compared to the competition but its better than our last console, we have online gaming and we have FUN games". With Wii U, they cant even be bothered to have commercials on TV. Between now and NX we have a new Skylanders game, updates to Disney Infinity and Lego Dimensions, Just Dance 2017, Darksiders, DLC for Fast Racing, Paper Mario and Zelda. That is not including any indie games that will pop up. 

If Reggie is supposed to be king of marketing then, "market this shit!!!!" It's not the best holiday lineup of all time but you can get a few last minute sales out of it. Hell, they could even offer a "NES classic controller + NES eShop collection" bundle for Wii U owners who don't want to budge on getting the NES Mini. You dont have to have the best of the best just to get people to believe that you are a serious contender. Look at the entirety of Apple products. Wrestling companies do it all the time. WWE's wrestling product is shit yet they market themselves to make people think they are the best wrestling company in the wold. On the flip, Impact Wrestling has nowhere near the budget of WWE but has a marketing team good enough to have people feel as if they are the close second. 

Back to gaming, Microsoft is probably in a world of hurt compared to Sony but you would never know it with they way they market. I'm not saying, go out and lie. I'm looking at you Hello Games and No Man's Sky. I'm just saying that Nintendo should be making Reggie play spin doctor so that the casuals will still buy what's on the shelf.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Aug 30, 2016)

The 3DS expansion pak. Because lets be real people.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 30, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> I like your post. lemme take things a little further and then end my thought. Nintendo has lost the ability or maybe just the sheer will to "fake it". Last gen when it was Wii vs PS3/360, Nintendo faked it like their life depended on it. It was basically, "yeah, we know our graphics suck compared to the competition but its better than our last console, we have online gaming and we have FUN games". With Wii U, they cant even be bothered to have commercials on TV. Between now and NX we have a new Skylanders game, updates to Disney Infinity and Lego Dimensions, Just Dance 2017, Darksiders, DLC for Fast Racing, Paper Mario and Zelda. That is not including any indie games that will pop up.
> 
> If Reggie is supposed to be king of marketing then, "market this shit!!!!" It's not the best holiday lineup of all time but you can get a few last minute sales out of it. Hell, they could even offer a "NES classic controller + NES eShop collection" bundle for Wii U owners who don't want to budge on getting the NES Mini. You dont have to have the best of the best just to get people to believe that you are a serious contender. Look at the entirety of Apple products. Wrestling companies do it all the time. WWE's wrestling product is shit yet they market themselves to make people think they are the best wrestling company in the wold. On the flip, Impact Wrestling has nowhere near the budget of WWE but has a marketing team good enough to have people feel as if they are the close second.
> 
> Back to gaming, Microsoft is probably in a world of hurt compared to Sony but you would never know it with they way they market. I'm not saying, go out and lie. I'm looking at you Hello Games and No Man's Sky. I'm just saying that Nintendo should be making Reggie play spin doctor so that the casuals will still buy what's on the shelf.


Well you made a good counter arguement. 
But then it would just look like sega vs nintendo back with the genesis does what nintendon't thing all over again, you saw how that ended for sega right? Sega did lose but not without a fight, they fought all the way until they admit defeat. But I mean if nintendo did all that and still didn't make a change in sales, then nintendo would porbably be defeat, then what? No more nintendo. Unless people want that, nintendo stuck making pachenko and mobile games with no money for real deal titles. To be honest i think the competition is good cause it makes others do better but when is hurting someone it turns nasty real quick and bad. 

To be honest your reasoning and ideas are positive and logical to a consumer standpoint but not for a merchant stand point. Though it sounds silly to say but i do find it agreeable to least expect some huge event ending sending the system off before the new one arrives. Still christmas isn't here yet so those sales may just happen. 

That nintendo mini wasn't much appeal since we have emulation on wii wii u or anything else, even cellphones but is not really for people like us, more like for gifts to parents or someone who doesn't already have such things. A game cube mini with 60 built in games or N64 with those hard to find games would been better but we don't know what they are thinking over there in the HQ. We can only hope that nintendo doesn't leave us hanging with this wii u like a bad movie ending.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2016)

I honestly wish they would stop with the sun and moon teasers and reveals... they never did this for x/y, nor black/white.. don't even think so for gen3/4... why is gen 7 such a big fucking hype to reveal the _the entire game_ before it comes out?

I'd be happy with an official vc for G/S/C, and GBA VC apart from the shit that's only available to ambassadors


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 30, 2016)

People demanding a new metroid... I'm sitting here wanting a new F Zero


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 30, 2016)

Uh oh. I'm sensing an incoming firmware update. hehe


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 30, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Nintendo better not Disappoint.
> Sept. 1st is my birthsday



Mine too!


----------



## weatMod (Aug 30, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Yes. The 3DS is on it's way out to make place for the NX. I don't think Nintendo will release any noteworthy new 3DS games aside from what is currently upcoming.


what if  it's all just one massive trolling operation by nintendo
and all the rumors are based on false leaks by nintendo themselves to throw off the competition,and NX is really just home console with more power than scorpio and neo


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2016)

nooby89 said:


> New firmware appears, the 12.0.0 !
> LoL.


Even more stability then ever!tm


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Aug 30, 2016)

i think we will get a downloadable DEMO of Sun/Moon!


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Can we consider anything at this point not news worthy until they start talking about the NX? Not to sound mean or disrespectful to the news team, i appreciate the constant updates, but i mean do we want to know about 3DS games or NX information?



I'm absolutely still interested in new 3DS titles.  Sure I'm interested in NX info, but that doesn't change the fact that new video games for any hardware is always of interest, and can be awesome.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2016)

Nintendo logic: They want to focus on the 3DS and not the Wii U and NX because that would make too much sense, so we can emphasize on a console that clearly doesn't need more attention ad nauseum.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 30, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Nintendo logic: They want to focus on the 3DS and not the Wii U and NX because that would make too much sense, so we can emphasize on a console that clearly doesn't need more attention ad nauseum.



Real Nintendo Logic: The 3DS continues to sell very well.  Let's keep supporting it and showcase new games that are still in development.  Then we'll reveal the NX later, after all the current(final?) 3DS plans have been showcased.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Real Nintendo Logic: The 3DS continues to sell very well.  Let's keep supporting it and showcase new games that are still in development.  Then we'll reveal the NX later, after all the current(final?) 3DS plans have been showcased.



Eh, I guess, all I ever see in directs is 90% 3DS and 10% Wii U, they've given up on that shortly after launch, they'd better reveal the NX before 2017. Reduce the price of the N3DS/XL and maybe I'll be convinced to get one.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 30, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Eh, I guess, all I ever see in directs is 90% 3DS and 10% Wii U, they've given up on that shortly after launch, they'd better reveal the NX before 2017.



Well obviously they've already gotten to the point of feeling that the Wii U is dead (which lets be real, it pretty much is).  I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of Wii U titles that were in development have instead moved to the NX.  

They will reveal the NX before 2017, pretty sure they said as much, for some reason I thought I heard that they were going to reveal it in November.


----------



## BurningDesire (Aug 30, 2016)

Also, what a strange time. Kids will be getting ready for school. So it will pry be for a more mature audience. I doubt there will be pokemon. Maybe SMT devil surviver and a few other mature titles.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Aug 30, 2016)

Mega Flygon hype


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2016)

SO when is it in gmt? The converters ask me if its pst or pdt and IDK...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 30, 2016)

SushiKing said:


> Golden Sun 4 PLEASE!


I feel you bro, I wish they announced GS4 already.
I mean, GS3 left us hanging there with a To be Continued story...

They gotta finish the story. 
COME ON CAMELOFT!


----------



## endoverend (Aug 30, 2016)

natanelho said:


> SO when is it in gmt? The converters ask me if its pst or pdt and IDK...


You would put PDT into the converter.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2016)

I never watched one of those... where will it be? Youtube? And how long?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 30, 2016)

natanelho said:


> I never watched one of those... where will it be? Youtube? And how long?


Yep it'll be on there YouTube channel and it depends but usually not ever more than an hour!


----------



## endoverend (Aug 30, 2016)

natanelho said:


> I never watched one of those... where will it be? Youtube? And how long?


They usually livestream it on direct.nintendo.com and put it on YouTube after it's over. They're usually around an hour long.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 30, 2016)

endoverend said:


> They usually livestream it on direct.nintendo.com and put it on YouTube after it's over. They're usually around an hour long.


No, they are also livestreamed on youtube and even twitch!


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 30, 2016)

Welll, A 3ds with a9lh protection= unhackable, lol
Anyway, who knows what will happen....


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 30, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> So it's about Pokemon, since there's nothing else that's noteworthy coming out.


budged new 3ds revision 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> No, they are also livestreamed on youtube and even twitch!


what if: 3ds that only, literally only plays cart games. no os, no nand, no nothing. just cart games. like a gameboy


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 30, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Is it hard to believe that they'll announce some entirely new 3DS games?  Not like there is some sort of precedence for that kind of thing with these directs...


New games? From nintendo?

You must be new here...


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 30, 2016)

I don't know about everybody else but I hope we hear more about that ever oasis game. It looked so amazing at E3.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2016)

As someone who only has a 3DS and probably won't be getting an NX on release, I find it refreshing that they're choosing to focus on the 3DS.

However, I do get the feeling that the 3DS is nearing the end of its life-span, but it does make sense why they're choosing to focus on the 3DS.  Get the attention of their current base, and focus on the NX later.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2016)

inazuma eleven go galaxy release date please


----------



## mustafag32g (Aug 30, 2016)

Think about this: Why would nintendo release a galaxy themed skin out of the blue! And also make a video of it? 

Did they do the same for the other skins ? NO...

I foresee a mario galaxy game for the 3ds


----------



## Temarile (Aug 30, 2016)

I'd like a DQ8 release date please. They said it would get released in 2016, well, I have yet to see that happen at this rate.
I'm a 3DS owner myself and would like to know a bit more about the NX instead though..


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 30, 2016)

So, more Pokemon spoilers?? great...

please note the sarcasm, I just want to play Pokemon Sun knowing as little as possible. I've disconnected from anything that could contain Pokemon news.


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 30, 2016)

mustafag32g said:


> Think about this: Why would nintendo release a galaxy themed skin out of the blue! And also make a video of it?
> 
> Did they do the same for the other skins ? NO...
> 
> I foresee a mario galaxy game for the 3ds


Honestly, though this would make my day, I have serious doubts it's going to happen.


----------



## mustafag32g (Aug 30, 2016)

I would be in heaven if it was real! Please Nintendo listen to your fans for once  

But I don't get it ? Make a video for a skin  ? and the day before it they posted a pic on twitter of a new nintendo 3ds bundle that includes super mario 3d land and mario skin...

Even if it is a port! It would be amazing! And I am sure the 3ds can handle it


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 30, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> New games? From nintendo?
> 
> You must be new here...



You're right, Nintendo never introduces new games in their Directs, what was I thinking?


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 30, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> You're right, Nintendo never introduces new games in their Directs, what was I thinking?


Please understand™


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 30, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Please understand™



Its not like these directs are exclusive to Nintendo developed games either.  So yeah, maybe there won't be any new NINTENDO games for the 3DS, but I'm certain we'll see a few new games for the 3DS, even if many of them are just indie eshop titles.


----------



## Phemeto (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm fairly sure its only going to talk about pokemon, some MHG DLC, mario party, and the galaxy 3DS....wooo /s


----------



## DutchyDutch (Aug 31, 2016)

I hope they announce a Gamecube game remade for the 3DS. I mean we have Smash and Hyrule Warriors from Wii U, Xenoblade from Wii, 3 titles from the N64 (ones in my profile pic) so why not one from the Gamecube? I was hoping Twilight Princess and Wind Waker, but Wii U already has those. I wish Wii U got the N64 remakes and 3DS the Gamecube ones... *sigh*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Phemeto said:


> I'm fairly sure its only going to talk about pokemon, some MHG DLC, mario party, and the galaxy 3DS....wooo /s


Don't be like that. With every Nintendo 3DS direct there has been a new game revealed. Kirby, Codename Steam, etc. We'll probably not hear about the Galaxy 3DS. Note that they didn't state that they were gonna talk about upcoming releases, while they usually do say that.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 31, 2016)

There'll totally be new indie news - there's gonna be a [email protected] event at EMP Museum, which is where the Shovel Knight amiibo was announced. I wonder if a certain very popular indie game will be announced for a Nintendo console there...


----------



## DutchyDutch (Aug 31, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> There'll totally be new indie news - there's gonna be a [email protected] event at EMP Museum, which is where the Shovel Knight amiibo was announced. I wonder if a certain very popular indie game will be announced for a Nintendo console there...


If you mean Undertale, not happening. Wii U doesn't support Game Maker AFAIK.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 31, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> If you mean Undertale, not happening. Wii U doesn't support Game Maker AFAIK.


Well, that's a given, but plenty of devs have offered to port it nonetheless.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Aug 31, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Well, that's a given, but plenty of devs have offered to port it nonetheless.


Well, it would be cool to see it on there despite me not really liking the game. Maybe it could even somehow boost sales. Although some parts would be strange to have on a console (if you've seen the endings you know what I mean)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2016)

SHOVEL KNIGHT 2


----------



## Issac (Aug 31, 2016)

I am excited as always, even if it's "only 3DS". I like the 3DS so I don't mind! I just hope that it will be something more than new Pokémon info (since I'm not at all interested), and New 3DS exclusive VC games. 
I don't expect any huge bombs to drop, like a new Mario game (or a port of Galaxy or whatever).


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 31, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> SHOVEL KNIGHT 2


Or Cave Story 2!


----------



## Pokem (Aug 31, 2016)

I want Mario Sunshine 3D (because I've never played)
I also want something like Starfox Adventures 3D


----------



## Abcdfv (Aug 31, 2016)

appleburger said:


> Possibility of a final 3ds model with a price cut to the other models?
> Maybe with a different menu as a sort of precursor to the NX?
> 
> *edit That neogaff leak also mentions a new big budget code named "N-Stars" game, which would HAVE to be an amiibo focused, skylanders style game.  That makes a lot of sense.


New2DS.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2016)

3D porn to counter sony vr porn 

(THIS IS ONLY A JOKE)

But important question, you think nx will still have amiibo support? OR 3ds cross play?


----------



## anhminh (Aug 31, 2016)

I hope they finally give "Ever Oasis" a date and more gameplay.

Really curious about that game ever since E3, look really promising and I hope it doesn't blow because Nintendo need more action adventure than just Zelda.


----------



## nooby89 (Aug 31, 2016)

If NX don't have a amiibos supports, Nintendo is a big ****.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Aug 31, 2016)

We're all forgetting here that the 3DS is yet to have its obligatory Mario remake yet. The Game Boy Color had Super Mario Bros. Deluxe, the GBA had the Advance series, the DS had Super Mario 64, so... next up is Sunshine 3D?

I know it's wishful thinking, but still...

If there's any opportunity left for it, it's going to be right now, because it seems this may be the swan song of this generation.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> 3D porn to counter sony vr porn
> 
> (THIS IS ONLY A JOKE)
> 
> But important question, you think nx will still have amiibo support? OR 3ds cross play?


amiibo support should be natural. I HIGHLY doubt they'll only let Wii U Zelda BotW players use the Wolf Link amiibo


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 31, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> amiibo support should be natural. I HIGHLY doubt they'll only let Wii U Zelda BotW players use the Wolf Link amiibo


And the other new Zelda amiibo they announced...


----------



## DutchyDutch (Aug 31, 2016)

mariofanatic64 said:


> We're all forgetting here that the 3DS is yet to have its obligatory Mario remake yet. The Game Boy Color had Super Mario Bros. Deluxe, the GBA had the Advance series, the DS had Super Mario 64, so... next up is Sunshine 3D?
> 
> I know it's wishful thinking, but still...
> 
> If there's any opportunity left for it, it's going to be right now, because it seems this may be the swan song of this generation.


And we've yet to have a GC game on 3DS. We've had N64 remakes, Wii port/remakes, even Wii U ports, but no gamecube yet, which dissapoints me. It would really fit with Susnhine, although I'm personally hoping for Sonic Adventure 2 3DS...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> If you mean Undertale, not happening. Wii U doesn't support Game Maker AFAIK.



That doesn't mean that the game couldn't be re-coded to work with the Wii U.  Look at Minecraft.  The PC Version was originally coded in Java, but they managed to port it to consoles in C.

Heck, even some people here have tried porting Undertale to the 3DS.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DutchyDutch said:


> And we've yet to have a GC game on 3DS. We've had N64 remakes, Wii port/remakes, even Wii U ports, but no gamecube yet, which dissapoints me. It would really fit with Susnhine, although I'm personally hoping for Sonic Adventure 2 3DS...



I would love this, but, knowing SEGA, it's not gonna happen.  They've tried going lighter and softer with Sonic, so I doubt they want to completely remake a dark and edgy Sonic game.

Doesn't stop me from hoping, though.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2016)

So why is undertale so "Important" to have? From what i known is a game by single producer that is 10$ on steam and people talking about it like is very important game to have. I used to think pier solar and the great architecs was a important game but no one says anything about it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So why is undertale so "Important" to have? From what i known is a game by single producer that is 10$ on steam and people talking about it like is very important game to have. I used to think pier solar and the great architecs was a important game but no one says anything about it.



It's not the budget, it's the impact.  Undertale has had a very big impact on the gaming community, and thus, more people want to see it on Nintendo systems.

Pier Solar hasn't had that impact, ergo, not that many people want to see Pier Solar on Nintendo systems.  Just because one person thinks it's more important to have on a Nintendo system hardly impacts what others think about it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2016)

Well is a matter of opinion i guess so i expect as much. Anyway i hoped a new sonic game (NOT Sonic boom fire and ice) would least come out or maybe some sonic advance collection  
I already hoped retro engine sonic games get 3ds ports but it hasn't happened


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well is a matter of opinion i guess so i expect as much. Anyway i hoped a new sonic game (NOT Sonic boom fire and ice) would least come out or maybe some sonic advance collection
> I already hoped retro engine sonic games get 3ds ports but it hasn't happened



Yeah.  I'm completely lost as to why Sonic Mania isn't on the Wii U.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Yeah.  I'm completely lost as to why Sonic Mania isn't on the Wii U.


WIi u, 3DS or NX. The one time they make a 2D sonic game i would be happy too buy, i don't have a console. Last time i did was 2012 sonic 4 episode 2. Now all wii u has is sonic racing transformed, sonic lost world. SONIC B-O-O-M and the sonic mario olympics games. 2014 and 2016

Does anyone even still play sonic sega racing transformed or Sonic lost world anymore?


----------



## DarkRioru (Aug 31, 2016)

if theres ever a danganronpa collection for the n3ds, I'll feel like @mashers when he gets over 100 bananas in donkey kong tropical freeze lol


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 31, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> if theres ever a danganronpa collection for the n3ds, I'll feel like @mashers when he gets over 100 bananas in donkey kong tropical freeze lol


Please stop hyping us up X.X


----------



## DarkRioru (Aug 31, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> WIi u, 3DS or NX. The one time they make a 2D sonic game i would be happy too buy, i don't have a console. Last time i did was 2012 sonic 4 episode 2. Now all wii u has is sonic racing transformed, sonic lost world. SONIC B-O-O-M and the sonic mario olympics games. 2014 and 2016
> 
> Does anyone even still play sonic sega racing transformed or Sonic lost world anymore?


sega when the thought of sonic boom: Sonic boom.. Sonic *B*ullshited-*O*ut-*O*ur-*M*inds

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> Please stop hyping us up X.X


why would you not want hype? hype is the gamers crack that gets us motivated to game more than dirrito's and mountain dew lol


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 31, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> sega when the thought of sonic boom: Sonic boom.. Sonic *B*ullshited-*O*ut-*O*ur-*M*inds
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


xD


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Aug 31, 2016)

Mother 3. Please? Anyone? Mother 3?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Mother 3. Please? Anyone? Mother 3?


Fanslations are already good enough, unless we are talking not just a translation!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> sega when the thought of sonic boom: Sonic boom.. Sonic *B*ullshited-*O*ut-*O*ur-*M*inds
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Well, it worked for Nintendo during E3 2015, right? Right??


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Aug 31, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Fanslations are already good enough, unless we are talking not just a translation!


yeah, im talking about more than jsut a fanslation. I already bought the fanslation cartridge and beat it. But what if it weren't jsut a simple translation, but _a remasterrererereerrrer _
*DOUBTFUL-* cuz ninty's lazy af. But still, an Eaglelander can dream.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Mother 3. Please? Anyone? Mother 3?



See, I'm assuming we all hacked 3DSes and have already injected Mother 3 as a GBA game.  Am I wrong in saying this?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Aug 31, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> See, I'm assuming we all hacked 3DSes and have already injected Mother 3 as a GBA game.  Am I wrong in saying this?


nonnnonooonono. but having it officially or even a freaking remaster would still be amazing and incredible news for gaming.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Aug 31, 2016)

Meh, Nintendo has Earthbound Beginnings and Earthbound. Undertrash can go to shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> nonnnonooonono. but having it officially or even a freaking remaster would still be amazing and incredible news for gaming.



Yeah.  Would be even better if they actually worked with Tomato and his team to make the remaster.

But, knowing Nintendo, this'll never happen.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FrozenDragon150 said:


> Meh, Nintendo has Earthbound Beginnings and Earthbound. Undertrash can go to shit.



I resent this.  Undertale is a good game, just because its fanbase is cancer doesn't make it a bad game.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> See, I'm assuming we all hacked 3DSes and have already injected Mother 3 as a GBA game.  Am I wrong in saying this?


Mother 3? 

Hey i want Chrono trigger sequal and breath of fire 3 Port


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Aug 31, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Yeah.  Would be even better if they actually worked with Tomato and his team to make the remaster.
> 
> But, knowing Nintendo, this'll never happen.


sadly. WHATEVS JSUT GIVE US MOTHER THR33 HAHAHAHAH and banjo threeie even tho you cant lol and a new metroid and idfk mario kart 10


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> sadly. WHATEVS JSUT GIVE US MOTHER THR33 HAHAHAHAH and banjo threeie even tho you cant lol and a new metroid and idfk mario kart 10



And, while we're at it, Half-Life 3.

LELELELELELELELELELELELELELELELELELEL


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 31, 2016)

Pokem said:


> I want Mario Sunshine 3D (because I've never played)
> I also want something like Starfox Adventures 3D


The 3DS doesn't have the graphic fidelity to do that game justice. Do yourself a favor and play it on console or Dolphin on PC.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> The 3DS doesn't have the graphic fidelity to do that game justice. Do yourself a favor and play it on console or Dolphin on PC.



Hey, if the New 3DS can handle Xenoblade Chronicles, I can trust it to handle Mario Sunshine.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 31, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Hey, if the New 3DS can handle Xenoblade Chronicles, I can trust it to handle Mario Sunshine.


Read what I said again


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Read what I said again



I read it crystal-clear, my friend.  I still think it has the horsepower to handle it.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 31, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I read it crystal-clear, my friend.  I still think it has the horsepower to handle it.


Read it super carefully, this isnt a race.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Read it super carefully, this isnt a race.



OK, you can stop with the condescending attitude now.  I'm not an idiot.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 31, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> OK, you can stop with the condescending attitude now.  I'm not an idiot.


If you arent an idiot than quote me where I questioned the "horsepower" of the 3DS?

Never once said it couldnt run it.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Aug 31, 2016)

More pokemon revealed. Please New Megas.


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 31, 2016)

It's a game which steathfully checks if you have A9LH and then sets a timer for one month which will then fry your SD Card and Console :3


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

Wolfy said:


> It's a game which steathfully checks if you have A9LH and then sets a timer for one month which will then fry your SD Card and Console :3



*DON'T GIVE THEM IDEAS*


----------



## regnad (Aug 31, 2016)

ploggy said:


> New 2DS XL Announced?



Or how about a 3DS XXL? A weighty, massive system as big as a laptop.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 31, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So why is undertale so "Important" to have? From what i known is a game by single producer that is 10$ on steam and people talking about it like is very important game to have. I used to think pier solar and the great architecs was a important game but no one says anything about it.


I think it'd just be fun on the go, and it'd get people who don't own a PC playing too.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> I think it'd just be fun on the go, and it'd get people who don't own a PC playing too.


I say the same thing for lots games i see only on PC. Sadly just cause we want it won't make it happen, which sucks. Freedom planet was only ported to wii u, would like a 3DS port to see how 3D handles that game. Dust force, guacemelee Super turbo championship edition, Peir Solar, and even Blazblue chrono phantasm. I seriously think nintendo need more fighting games and platformers.


----------



## Pokem (Aug 31, 2016)

an impossible wish, a dream that will never become reality:

Hollow Ataraxia on along with Stay Night


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nintendo servers are down on wii u and 3ds until sometime tomorrow. Hmmm. Maybe we are finally getting an account log with one purchase for both 3ds and wii u VC titles? I'd be happy if i come tomorrow and find all my VC purchases are available on both systems


----------



## Kinqdra (Aug 31, 2016)

Funny thing how just today I dreamed about being able to play Crash Team Racing online on my 3DS.. Unfortunately, I don't think it'll ever be more than a dream. Unless of course, Sony makes a deal with Nintendo not to include a certain feature on the NX making the new PS3 stand out when it comes out in exchange for some retro Sony titles on the 3DS.

But now realistically, 70% of Pokemon Sun and Moon spoiled is what I'm expecting.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 31, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Nintendo servers are down on wii u and 3ds until sometime tomorrow. Hmmm. Maybe we are finally getting an account log with one purchase for both 3ds and wii u VC titles? I'd be happy if i come tomorrow and find all my VC purchases are available on both systems



I really doubt they have any plans for that, but I sure would love it.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> yeah, im talking about more than jsut a fanslation. I already bought the fanslation cartridge and beat it. But what if it weren't jsut a simple translation, but _a remasterrererereerrrer _
> *DOUBTFUL-* cuz ninty's lazy af. But still, an Eaglelander can dream.


Please happen, PLEASE!


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 31, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> I really doubt they have any plans for that, but I sure would love it.



Agreed!


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 31, 2016)

I kind of doubt this would get a release on the 3DS, considering it not having an ongoing official GBA VC support beyond the ambassador games.  But with the rumblings of Mother 3 finally getting an official English translation and release, perhaps they'd consider releasing it on the N3DS (though I think realistically it would have to be on the Wii U or NX, considering that Earthbound Beginnings only got a Wii U release despite the 3DS having NES VC titles).


----------



## BurningDesire (Aug 31, 2016)

i'm hoping for lady layton western trailer. (Maybe detective pikachu)


----------



## Varia (Aug 31, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> So it's about Pokemon, since there's nothing else that's noteworthy coming out.



They could talk about Yokai 2 and DQ 7. Also maybe localizing MH Stories. 
In reality they will probably try to promote the failure that is Metroid PFF.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 31, 2016)

Varia said:


> They could talk about Yokai 2 and DQ 7. Also maybe localizing MH Stories.
> In reality they will probably try to promote the failure that is Metroid PFF.


Funny thing is, I _might_ have given federation force a chance... if it had some good singleplayer.

But every review about it shows that it has literally no solo mode at all. And they want to charge $40 for that? Hell to the no.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

actually Im looking forward for the nindirect... maybe MAYBE theyll release something good for 3ds or some info... I would like to see an update that has some new features that arent stability! tm. if they will at least highlight some good 3ds title for me (maybe even indie..) I will be happy...

also the wiiu afaik has its info revealed more than a year b4 launch, and it was still a fail. maybe big N got a (post) trauma from that, and thats the reason for no details 6 month b4 release...


----------



## xfxmrl (Aug 31, 2016)

8 pages about Pokemon and no single word about SMT Apocalypse...


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 31, 2016)

"What is Wii U?"

Nintendo probably


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> "What is Wii U?"
> 
> Nintendo probably



I once heard a lady at Target say:  "It's a Wii U.  It has nothing to do with Nintendo."


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

Do u think 3ds will get at least one new zelda (not remake) that doesnt suck b4 itll die? Really hope so... but I find it hard to believe


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 1, 2016)

natanelho said:


> Do u think 3ds will get at least one new zelda (not remake) that doesnt suck b4 itll die? Really hope so... but I find it hard to believe


Its called "A Link Between Worlds"


----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 1, 2016)

Pokem said:


> an impossible wish, a dream that will never become reality:
> 
> Hollow Ataraxia on along with Stay Night


So much this, including the impossible part 

Hollow ataraxia anime when


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 1, 2016)

CLINCH YOUR BUTT CHEEKS EVERYONE Is almost thursday!

Waiting for Zelda II 2DS remake 

Retro city rampage 2
Shovel knight 2
ANOTHER FFIV Remake


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 1, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> CLINCH YOUR BUTT CHEEKS EVERYONE Is almost thursday!
> 
> Waiting for Zelda II 2DS remake
> 
> ...


Retro City Rampage 2


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 1, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Retro City Rampage 2


THIS IS A SEQUAL? O_O
Shakedown hawaii, why not just call it retro city rampage 2?

Also there is so many ports of this game i love it!  IOS, MAC, LINUX, WINDOWS, MS-DOS, PSP, PS3, PSVITA, PS4 (RETAIL) XBOX 360, 3DS and WII U/VWII

How the heck was psp game still a thing in 2016? I'm playing it right now jus cause. 
Even works on my android with PPSSPP, but maybe i should try wii version dolphin. This is EPIC! Who ever that guy is, has way too much passion for this 4 year old game that is his first ever one. I wish more developes had this kind of passion.


----------



## DarkRioru (Sep 1, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Hey, if the New 3DS can handle Xenoblade Chronicles, I can trust it to handle Mario Sunshine.


it was dumbed down for the n3ds standards... I just want danganronpa 1-2 on the n3ds... if atlus can place a persona game on the 3ds why not spike chunsoft and and danganronpa? spike chunsoft worked on explorers of sky which made it the best combo for a pokemon game ever!! so please nintendo! give danganronpa a chance!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

Shubshub said:


> Its called "A Link Between Worlds"


finished it in 1 run in the first time in the same day I downloaded it. too short, not really zelda-ish for me (renting items? really?) also comparing it to majora mask 3d (not oot, it doesnt have cpad camera....) isnt doing any good for it... if they will (really unlikely) release some 3d zelda game thats original and not a remake on the oot/mm 3d engine ppl will buy tons of 3dss... sales will go up a ton...at least thats what I think... really unlikely because of the upcoming NX and loz bow, but still... a sweet dream...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CeeDee said:


> Retro City Rampage 2


wow cool! realy wanna see it coming out!


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 1, 2016)

natanelho said:


> finished it in 1 run in the first time in the same day I downloaded it. too short, not really zelda-ish for me (renting items? really?) also comparing it to majora mask 3d (not oot, it doesnt have cpad camera....) isnt doing any good for it... if they will (really unlikely) release some 3d zelda game thats original and not a remake on the oot/mm 3d engine ppl will buy tons of 3dss... sales will go up a ton...at least thats what I think... really unlikely because of the upcoming NX and loz bow, but still... a sweet dream...


Except that a Link Between Worlds is Original its a Sequel to Link to the Past

As the 3DS is nearing the end of its life they are unlikely to release any new Zelda games for it I don't think the Hardware (Especially with Piracy a big thing now) would do it justice


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

Shubshub said:


> Except that a Link Between Worlds is Original its a Sequel to Link to the Past
> 
> As the 3DS is nearing the end of its life they are unlikely to release any new Zelda games for it I don't think the Hardware (Especially with Piracy a big thing now) would do it justice


albw isnt what I mean... I want something really diffrent, other story and other map, IDK how to explain it...


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 1, 2016)

natanelho said:


> albw isnt what I mean... I want something really diffrent, other story and other map, IDK how to explain it...


I know what you mean, And its unlikely to happen unfortunately this late in the Handhelds life
Maybe if it was doing as well as the Nintendo DS did


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

Shubshub said:


> I know what you mean, And its unlikely to happen unfortunately this late in the Handhelds life
> Maybe if it was doing as well as the Nintendo DS did


actually it is doing very well...but even ds didnt get more then 2 (3 including 4 swords for dsi) zelda games... but I wont stop hoping


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 1, 2016)

natanelho said:


> actually it is doing very well...but even ds didnt get more then 2 (3 including 4 swords for dsi) zelda games... but I wont stop hoping


I mean't as in More than 100M Units sold o:


----------



## ThatWorld Of 3ds (Sep 1, 2016)

It's kinda ironic to talk about handheld systems, but not an upcoming handheld.


----------



## mustafag32g (Sep 1, 2016)

In April month Nintendo said the following :

""Due to our wide installed base [in Japan], there are many titles, including major titles, from third-party software developers. Furthermore, there are many other unannounced titles, both first-party and third-party, that are proceeding with development. As in Japan, there are many more titles planned for future release, and other unannounced titles that are currently in development." — Nintendo" 

They have unannounced first party titles ! please give us a 3d mario! What is better than mario seriously


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 1, 2016)

Atleast its better than nothing


----------



## mustafag32g (Sep 1, 2016)

Mario sells software  

3ds is maybe nearing its end...


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 1, 2016)

mustafag32g said:


> Mario sells software
> 
> 3ds is maybe nearing its end...


It has been out for around 4 years now I think. I think Nintendo isn't killing the 3ds off just yet.


----------



## damos1212 (Sep 1, 2016)

Super Mario Galaxy (3)DS Hype!


----------



## Viri (Sep 1, 2016)

damos1212 said:


> Super Mario Galaxy (3)DS Hype!


They tried that a while back actually. https://mynintendonews.com/2011/12/...get-super-mario-galaxy-2-on-the-nintendo-3ds/


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 1, 2016)

There are reports of Nintendo of Japan saying they plan to support the New Nintendo 3DS until into 2018. That's another year and a half from now minimum.


----------



## zoogie (Sep 1, 2016)

mustafag32g said:


> Mario sells software
> 
> *3ds is maybe nearing its end...*


You would never believe what was the best selling system in the US for July then ...


----------



## mustafag32g (Sep 1, 2016)

What was it  ?


----------



## Procyon (Sep 1, 2016)

mustafag32g said:


> What was it  ?



3DS duuuuhhh

P.S. I know you're joking.


----------



## matthi321 (Sep 1, 2016)

so from many hours from now does it start?


----------



## mustafag32g (Sep 1, 2016)

8 horurs i think. I live in Denmark too


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 1, 2016)

mustafag32g said:


> 8 horurs i think. I live in Denmark too


For me its 1h and 10m. You sure you're counting right?  (i understand timezones but that still doesn't seem right)


----------



## mustafag32g (Sep 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> For me its 1h and 10m. You sure you're counting right?  (i understand timezones but that still doesn't seem right)



I think I got it wrong lol

1 hour seriously ?


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 1, 2016)

mustafag32g said:


> I think I got it wrong lol
> 
> 1 hour seriously ?


yeah. just go here http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/09-01-2016/ it should start automatically in about a hour


----------



## mustafag32g (Sep 1, 2016)

THANKS! 

I have been praying for a new 3d mario game , guess I shouldn't get my hopes too high :/. 

I feel like Nintendo always dissappoints in their directs ? Am I the only one? They always show already announced games! 

WE NEED A SUPRISE


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 1, 2016)

mustafag32g said:


> THANKS!
> 
> I have been praying for a new 3d mario game , guess I shouldn't get my hopes too high :/.
> 
> ...



Mother 3 fully translated with updated graphics to fit this current gen.

LETS HYPE IT UP BOISSS

or

super mario galaxy 3D


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Mother 3 fully translated with updated graphics to fit this current gen.


If you're implying 3D models... It would hardly fit "this current generation" as the 3DS's resolution is laughably low.


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 1, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> If you're implying 3D models... It would hardly fit "this current generation" as the 3DS's resolution is laughably low.


I meant 3ds wise silly.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I meant 3ds wise silly.


So, making the existing sprites 3D? I'd be up for that.


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 1, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> So, making the existing sprites 3D? I'd be up for that.


bingo


----------



## DarkRioru (Sep 1, 2016)

its 6:11 in california right now.. a whole hour left!!!! come on, danganronpa! *crosses fingers*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

is the livestream going to be on the website or is it going to be on youtube or something?


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Sep 1, 2016)

38 minutes left. yessss!!!!


----------



## Temarile (Sep 1, 2016)

Very exciting indeed  It's going to be an hour long right?


----------



## DarkRioru (Sep 1, 2016)

I woke up at 5:00 am to do my chores and get ready for my day just to watch this!


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 1, 2016)

Temarile said:


> Very exciting indeed  It's going to be an hour long right?


Probably.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 1, 2016)

Is it sucking already?
Oh, wait... The twitch notification always comes too early, sure it didn't even start yet.


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 1, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> I woke up at 5:00 am to do my chores and get ready for my day just to watch this!


Isn't there 24hrs in a day 0_0... unless ofc they had to be done in the morning.


----------



## DarkRioru (Sep 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Isn't there 24hrs in a day 0_0... unless ofc they had to be done in the morning.


they have to be done in the morning... lol


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 1, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> they have to be done in the morning... lol


Well then.. Fuck...


----------



## DarkRioru (Sep 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Well then.. Fuck...




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

is it a cat banana or a banana cat???


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 1, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> is it a cat banana or a banana cat???


Banana cat <3


----------



## DarkRioru (Sep 1, 2016)

nanannanananana banana cat! nanananananana


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

MARIO MAKER 3DS!


----------



## mustafag32g (Sep 1, 2016)

MARIO MAKER 3DS!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

super mario maker 3ds! WOOOHOOOOO!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I DONT NEED TO BUY WIIU! THX NINTENDO, saved me few HUNDREDS OF DOLLARS!!!


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

Tank game?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

free miiplaza games, a tank game... why not?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 1, 2016)

Shameless advertising of their NES Classic Mini. Kappa

SKyward Sword on WiiU.. Wait.. Isn't this supposed to be about the 3DS?


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

Zelda amiibo and books?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

SKYWARD SWORD ON WII U! I'M ACTUALLY EXCITED FOR THAT.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

wow 8bit zelda figure? COOL!


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

Blah blah blah, new 3ds models. Hyrule warriors DLC.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

wait... it looks bad... fuck that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

actually teen link amiibo looks pretty good


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

New Ace Attourney.


----------



## Halvorsen (Sep 1, 2016)

AYYYYY WHAT'S HAPPENING

I'm at school, what got announced!


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> AYYYYY WHAT'S HAPPENING
> 
> I'm at school, what got announced!


Mario maker 3ds new ace attourney. Uhh gimme a second to think of the rest.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

new 3ds mario 3d bundle... WTF???

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also skyward sword on wiiu


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> AYYYYY WHAT'S HAPPENING
> 
> I'm at school, what got announced!


Just read this page... You'll find out what's new.


----------



## Halvorsen (Sep 1, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Just read this page... You'll find out what's new.


I did, and I don't know what's real or not. And I'm at school, so I can't just stay on this page


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

dragon quest 7...


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> I did, and I don't know what's real or not. And I'm at school, so I can't just stay on this page


It's all real.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> I did, and I don't know what's real or not. And I'm at school, so I can't just stay on this page


everything is real...


----------



## Halvorsen (Sep 1, 2016)

iAqua said:


> It's all real.


Btw, by "real", I meant stuff like seperating the actual announcements from speculation, but YEESSSSSSS


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 1, 2016)

FREE FROZEN OUTFITS GUYS


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

boooooooooooo that stinks... xD


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> Btw, by "real", I meant stuff like seperating the actual announcements from speculation, but YEESSSSSSS


everything I and iAqua say is real...


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

_Sonic Boom Fire & Ice._

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Yoshi's wolly world 3ds.


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 1, 2016)

Wii u is fucking dead lmao. They're bringing all their content to the 3ds


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Wii u is fucking dead lmao. They're bringing all their content to the 3ds


Great! ;p. The Wii U does have some good games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Mario Sports Superstars.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Pikmen..


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

EVER OASIS LOOKS SO COOL!


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 1, 2016)

that wasn't a disappointment like i thought! I am so pumped!


----------



## iAqua (Sep 1, 2016)

Pretty _good _direct. I'm really hyped for these


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 1, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Well considering when its just about Pokemon, they just have what are called Pokemon directs, I'm betting Pokemon will get a brief mention with a little bit of new info, but they'll probably show off some brand new yet to be announced 3DS games as well.





duffmmann said:


> Pikmin and Splatoon 3DS games please.  (haha I'm not holding my breath at all on that)



I was pretty much right, aside from my unreasonable hope for a Splatoon game, but surprisingly, there actually is a Pikmin 3DS game.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 1, 2016)

Mario Maker not having online, is kind of disappointing. I'm sure they just didn't want to deal with more servers.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 1, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> Mario Maker not having online, is kind of disappointing.



Local Mario Maker just sounds like such a bad idea


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 1, 2016)

Horrible.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

actually I thought it will be worse... but I really hoped to get some new zelda games... looks like nintendo makes some cash b4 shouting down the 3ds... dont wait for real AAA games or good first party games (but pokemon sun/moon oc) to be anounced on 3ds...


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 1, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> Local Mario Maker just sounds like such a bad idea


I don't think it is bad, just it could have been better. Like they could have least add downloading between console and handheld Mario Maker.


----------



## Blue (Sep 1, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> Btw, by "real", I meant stuff like seperating the actual announcements from speculation, but YEESSSSSSS


Here's everything in one post http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-direct-september-1st-roundup.440068/


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

the fact we get mario maker on 3ds AT ALL is cool by itself...


----------



## Blue (Sep 1, 2016)

natanelho said:


> the fact we get mario maker on 3ds AT ALL is cool by itself...


I was hoping it happened before the direct started.


----------



## zoogie (Sep 1, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> Mario Maker not having online, is kind of disappointing. I'm sure they just didn't want to deal with more servers.


Hacking is more of a thing with the 3ds. Too many trolls making unbeatable levels.


----------



## Halvorsen (Sep 1, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Hacking is more of a thing with the 3ds. Too many trolls making unbeatable levels.


...online was the whole point of Mario Maker... I was so hyped.


----------



## zoogie (Sep 1, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> ...online was the whole point of Mario Maker... I was so hyped.


Don't worry about online. Homebrew community got you back, fam


----------



## Halvorsen (Sep 1, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Don't worry about online. Homebrew community got you back, fam


Oh. It made it sound like Nintendo failed to put online in at all. Never mind then.


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 1, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> Mario Maker not having online, is kind of disappointing. I'm sure they just didn't want to deal with more servers.



Hopefully we'll be able to scan qr codes or something.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Hopefully we'll be able to scan qr codes or something.


they have a trauma from qr codes (see: ninjhax)... It wont happen

for others- hacking and gbatemp is good place to share levels, but isnt as good as a built in option. extract save, do some procedure, upload... not as easy as a click-and-go gui made by nintendo...


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 1, 2016)

natanelho said:


> they have a trauma from qr codes (see: ninjhax)... It wont happen
> 
> for others- hacking and gbatemp is good place to share levels, but isnt as good as a built in option. extract save, do some procedure, upload... not as easy as a click-and-go gui made by nintendo...



LOL, Nintendo isn't dropping QR codes because some hax were possible with them in previous games on lower firmwares.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> LOL, Nintendo isn't dropping QR codes because some hax were possible with them in previous games on lower firmwares.


On lower firmware- no, its working on 11.0
I was just laughing tho... I dont think scanning some 5-10 qr codes will be convenient enough so nintendo will put that in.... Im all for it, but it wont happen...


----------



## Blue (Sep 1, 2016)

natanelho said:


> On lower firmware- no, its working on 11.0
> I was just laughing tho... I dont think scanning some 5-10 qr codes will be convenient enough so nintendo will put that in.... Im all for it, but it wont happen...


It would be okay if it scanned and downloaded them. I dont really think the problem with adding qr codes is that it could be exploited. ORAS has an exploit but  it's qr code function isnt exploitable.


----------

